
Show HN: SpectX launches the free edition of its raw log file / blob analyzer - lii5a
https://www.spectx.com/articles/meet-free-spectx
======
076ae80a-3c97-4
I read this as SpaceX and was disappointed.

~~~
lii5a
For y'all disappointed we're not SpaceX, here's a little query you can copy-
paste into SpectX to query SpaceX telemetry data and calculate the max q
between seconds 48 and 89. Copy, paste, run, press 'graph' and voilá :)

[https://go.spectx.com/queries/rockets](https://go.spectx.com/queries/rockets)

~~~
dghughes
Just rename the company Tesler.

------
oldshatterhand
SpectX has been incredibly useful while dealing with tons and tons of web
server logs. If you've ever thought that surely must there should be something
with less overhead than Graylog et al, you should at least consider it.

------
shadowprofile77
Tricky goddam title.... Here I come thinking SpaceX but no.... They had to
include the word "Launch", refuse to believe that was unintentional.

------
jakenberg
Looks really cool! Cannot download on Mac though:
[https://imgur.com/a/iKMt37q](https://imgur.com/a/iKMt37q)

